# Ken Burns National Parks Documentary



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm enjoying this on my new wide screen HDTV--beautiful imagery and I'm learning a lot. Though I hated the music that accompanied most of the first hour and thought the intro dragged out a bit.

The segment that just ended was about Yosemite and John Muir. There are a lot of books by John Muir available for the Kindle:
John Muir, Kindle

Starting Yellowstone now. I've been to Yosemite, but not Yellowstone.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm listening to it while prowling here ar Kindleboards.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We've been to a lot of the parks. .. . .I guess it was about 1990 when we moved from Hawai'i to Ventura county.  We had a bout 3 weeks of leave so when we arrived in LA, we picked up our car and we drove across the south side of the country to the Cinci area and back via the northern route.  Stopped at just about every park/monument/historic site on the way -- we had a summer pass so it was all already paid for.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Ann, you know, as one of my readers, that I've been to Yosemite - Eden's Valley one of the most serene trips of my life. That day God held me in His arms and I heard the songs on water and wind that John Muir had called to everyone's attention. Unfortunately, it is one of the things I could never capture in words, but still . . . I tried.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Parks play a critical componant to USofA history.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We've been to a lot of the parks. .. . .I guess it was about 1990 when we moved from Hawai'i to Ventura county. We had a bout 3 weeks of leave so when we arrived in LA, we picked up our car and we drove across the south side of the country to the Cinci area and back via the northern route. Stopped at just about every park/monument/historic site on the way -- we had a summer pass so it was all already paid for.


We have a geezer pass so it's all paid for. A great deal!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We have a geezer pass so it's all paid for. A great deal!
> 
> Betsy


Well, this was before we were geezers.  Son was on the order of 2nd grade. . . . he's 26 now


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still not a geezer, but hubby is!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I found something out when I went to Muir Woods a few years ago.  I'm allergic to redwoods....

Spent the whole day congested and wheezing.  It was beautiful, but I can't go back!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

How much is Ken Burns actually in this show? (He does some decent work, but actually looking at or listening to him rubs me the wrong way, for some reason -- I have no idea why.)


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

lots of speakers give it a try


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

There was a story about this documentary on NPR the other day. It sounded really interesting and I wanted to watch it, but I missed it tonight. It's on again at three am, but I hope I won't be able to catch that one either.    Scarlet, your experience with the redwoods sounds like something that would happen to me. Stupid allergies!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The allergy came as a bit of a surprise, I was not expecting it.

I've checked out the pbs website  (www.pbs.org) but they aren't streaming the video until tomorrow, so I'll have to check back then.  I watched some of the previews and really am looking forward to this.  Although I'll miss most of it, since I'll be away most of October.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

its a mini series scarlet you may catch most of it. 
sylvia


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was going to record it, but forgot to start the DVD Recorder (Duh). I did see some of it while on the computer. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Each episode is on twice each night (at least), so there's always a chance to catch the second showing.  As far as I can remember, Ken himself is rarely if ever actually IN his documentaries.

I went to school with his cousin Tim.  Who was a very good juggler, apropos of nothing at all!  

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I recorded the first 2-hr. installment this afternoon and am watching now.  The rest of it is on each night Mon.-Fri. -- 6 parts in all.  Ken Burns isn't in it at all, as far as I can see.  He wasn't in his other documentaries either.  Dayton Duncan, who appeared with him at the book festival yesterday, is in it sometimes.  The two of them put the book together.

This is so beautiful, especially since I'm seeing it in high definition.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> The allergy came as a bit of a surprise, I was not expecting it.
> 
> I've checked out the pbs website (www.pbs.org) but they aren't streaming the video until tomorrow, so I'll have to check back then. I watched some of the previews and really am looking forward to this. Although I'll miss most of it, since I'll be away most of October.


I think it's on every night this week, so the whole series should be done by the end of the week? I saw an interview with Ken where he said that... Lotta video, we're DVR'ing it and watching an hour at a time.... Every night Sun-Fri here in the Washington, DC area, 8 PM and repeated at 10PM

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think it's on every night this week, so the whole series should be done by the end of the week? I saw an interview with Ken where he said that... Lotta video, we're DVR'ing it and watching an hour at a time.... Every night Sun-Fri here in the Washington, DC area, 8 PM and repeated at 10PM
> 
> Betsy


I thought that they were running it only on Sundays for the next 4 weeks, not the whole thing in one week....

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to check this out.  thanks.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm enjoying this on my new wide screen HDTV--beautiful imagery and I'm learning a lot. Though I hated the music that accompanied most of the first hour and thought the intro dragged out a bit.
> 
> The segment that just ended was about Yosemite and John Muir. There are a lot of books by John Muir available for the Kindle:
> John Muir, Kindle
> ...


I was in Yellowstone Saturday. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,14040.0.html

I watched the second half of the show upstairs while the full episode was recording downstairs. Very interesting well done show so far.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was enthralled by the Yosemite portion. I went to Yosemite back in 1997 and went as a tourist from San Francisco (a 4 in the morning start). When I stepped off the bus at Inspiration Point and first saw El Capitan and Half-dome, my jaw slacked and I thought I was in paradise. I thought the other passengers would need to carry me back to the bus, because I could have stood in that Valley for the rest of life and could have been content. In many ways, I have never returned from Yosemite. One connects to nature, but now I also connect to all those who stood in my place and will stand in my place and marvel at God's creation in all Her loving grace.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I know how you feel Ed.  I think I've left parts of my soul at the Grand Canyon, on top of Mount Fuji and Table Mountain in South Africa.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well described.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

There is something about these places. I wish we could bottle it and drink it every morning. What a better place this planet could be - people as awesome as the dust about us.

Ed Patterson


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you want to see Yellowstone, don't wait too long: who knows how much longer before the next the super-eruption occurs there.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I enjoyed the time I worked there from 1988-1992 some of it seasonal  and some time as permanant.
it never gets old.
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tonight's part was really really good. I searched for George Masa, the Japanese photographer who fell in love with the national parks, and found these site with more information about him http://georgemasa.blogspot.com/

Betsy


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm somewhat interested and generally find Burn's works compelling, I liked his one on the Shakers but I've seen so many shows on the National Parks over the years that I'm kinda overloaded on that topic. I'll wait for a time when I'm bored one Saturday and it's hit netflix streaming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, this is soooo beautiful and the history is so great.  Loving it.    We were only going to watch an hour a night and tape the second hour but we can't stop watching.

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I was going to record it, but it's so beautiful, Im going to order it (Pre-order) on Amazon where it's $30.00 off.

Ed Patterson


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I got to get out and see some more parks. the show is beautiful. 
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I was going to record it, but it's so beautiful, Im going to order it (Pre-order) on Amazon where it's $30.00 off.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Be sure to klick on the KindleBoards Amazon link before ordering!  Although I don't know how that works with pre-orders, have to ask Harvey!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It may be because I'm watching so late at night, but somehow it's not engaging me as much as I hoped.  I spend more time trying to figure out which actor is doing which voice.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love this series.  Have fallen behind and have 4 hours recorded that I haven't watched yet.  I got home late.  I just freed up some more space on dvr so that I have plenty left for the next two nights to record.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I caught last night's offering.
And I thought it was great.
A travelogue and history too.
Woo Hoo.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I was going to record it, but it's so beautiful, Im going to order it (Pre-order) on Amazon where it's $30.00 off.
> 
> Ed Patterson


Yep same with me.... getting it while on sale.. that way.. wont hog up my hardrive space on Tivo.. and picture will be sooooo much better..


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yep, just bought it - El Capital and the whole Merced valley.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

awesome series, I'm enjoying it.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I might buy it on dvd one day, but I have been seeing it in HD on dvr recording.  It doesn't get better than that!  I don't have an HD or blue ray dvd player, so I won't be buying the blue ray edition.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Watched the Tuesday edition on dvr last night.  Watching this is so calming.  Beautiful scenery.


----------

